# The Twisted Cook-E Juice Launch & Cloud Comp - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (14/12/16)

Pull in gonna be an awesome day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Sounds awesome @Sir Vape 

Would be there if I was nearby on the 17th of Dec
Hope it goes well
Super prizes

Please take a pic for us!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/12/16)

That is pretty cool! I better learn to blow clouds quickly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (14/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Oh my hat


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

great photo that


----------



## Schnappie (14/12/16)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 78629


Looks epic


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/12/16)

Will be there 
Going down tomorrow evening and will pop past you Sirs on Sat. 

My sis needs a new mod so will be a fun day out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ChloeT (16/12/16)

Lekker, will pop in


----------

